# Lost my virginity



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

I was abroad in Australia and arranged a meetup at a girls house. This was through tinder. I took uber. We were watching a show and things escalated. I had my arm stretched out on the couch next to me before she sat down. This was subtle but seemed to help. She asked me what I was thinking and I said "I really want to kiss you but i'm bad at making a move". She literally facepalmed and then we both started laughing. We made out (This is the second girl i've kissed). She asked me what I was up for and I said anything. She was shocked when she noticed me heart rate and I just said "I'm kinda the anxious type." So we had sex and it seemed like we both really enjoyed it.

I was not the most suave, I didn't say anything perfect except for "I really want to please you." She reacted nicely to that. The point is, this is possible. I acted like it wasn't a big deal that i'd never had sex before and we were giggly and open. 

One of the best experiances of my life, yet I don't feel too changed. In fact i'm as lonely as ever. However this was a definite confidence boost and I do feel like i'll take away from it.


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

WELL good job! I always get tested after doing stuff like that, make sure you do too. Can never be too safe.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

linzers said:


> WELL good job! I always get tested after doing stuff like that, make sure you do too. Can never be too safe.


Yeah you're right


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

Saw this and thought o f you


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Those damn aussie girls!  grats mate, and a note to all that you can be honest about lack of experience and apprehension without sending girls out the door at break neck speed.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice story. Hoping my first time will turn out as well.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good for you !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, something to cross off your bucket list.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

reciproicated sexual and emotional feelings between myself and another girl finally happened to me a few months ago... well mutual masturbation session Lol

just like sexy talk kinda built it ip in the backgorund, and after a while she kinda initiated, it the physical part.... i didnt even feel much awkward at all ( she asked me if i felt awkward and i said ''no' not really '') , kinda natural and it was fun. .. you feel a stupid warming glow inside and out after LOL... and we talked until like 5 am .. however, the next day i missed her like crazy.. (she said the same,) altho i had a smile on my face for like the entire day, and the thought of what we did was still kinda hot, and still in my mind

i agree, the experiance whatever form it takes.... leaves you craving it again more and more... so to share at least the very intimate moment with another person like that was at least something experienced. it kinda seems a biot more about the fact you were accepted into the intimacy sharing that actually the physical pleasure of whatever.

never mentioned this until i saw the OP POST.... cause suddenly it reminded me of the kinda similarities in the feelings.

alto still, solo self pleasure is great too., its still amazing in its own way


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats man.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> reciproicated sexual and emotional feelings between myself and another girl finally happened to me a few months ago... well mutual masturbation session Lol
> 
> just like sexy talk kinda built it ip in the backgorund, and after a while she kinda initiated, it the physical part.... i didnt even feel much awkward at all ( she asked me if i felt awkward and i said ''no' not really '') , kinda natural and it was fun. .. you feel a stupid warming glow inside and out after LOL... and we talked until like 5 am .. however, the next day i missed her like crazy.. (she said the same,) altho i had a smile on my face for like the entire day, and the thought of what we did was still kinda hot, and still in my mind
> 
> ...


Yeah I was way more focused on the fact that I had never been so close to someone. New intimate experience. Mutual masturbation wow sounds like a good time


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys. Hope you can take away good things from my post


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Boss dude.

I mean boom sauce.


----------



## MegaNix (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn dude, I always had a prejudice against Tinder because I thought that every girl there were for looking for causal sex and They would only have sex with one who is very confident. They can pick and choose as they like with so many guys liking them.

How did you end up where you currently are? I can imagine you have slowly gained more and more confidence for a long time since you could escalate with the girl with only a degree of anxiety that EVERYONE will experience as a virgin, a lot of people have a bad experience and they don't have social anxiety.

But way to go:wink2:


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

MegaNix said:


> Damn dude, I always had a prejudice against Tinder because I thought that every girl there were for looking for causal sex and They would only have sex with one who is very confident. They can pick and choose as they like with so many guys liking them.
> 
> How did you end up where you currently are? I can imagine you have slowly gained more and more confidence for a long time since you could escalate with the girl with only a degree of anxiety that EVERYONE will experience as a virgin, a lot of people have a bad experience and they don't have social anxiety.
> 
> But way to go:wink2:


Thank you! I actually had my first kiss a few weeks before. Of course I didn't tell her that! She was kind and patient with me. Also, I went cliffjumping awhile ago and skydiving very recently. I'd like to say i'd been building myself up. I figured life had not been too kind to me so I might as well grab it by the balls (terrible analogy)

Anyways I was anxious but at the same time ready. I did what felt right and decided to live in the moment


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

glad you had premarital sex


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Hermiter said:


> glad you had premarital sex


That's the best kind


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

mjkittredge said:


> That's the best kind


For realsies.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> how much?


good one.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> I was abroad in Australia and arranged a meetup at a girls house. This was through tinder. I took uber. We were watching a show and things escalated. I had my arm stretched out on the couch next to me before she sat down. This was subtle but seemed to help. She asked me what I was thinking and I said "I really want to kiss you but i'm bad at making a move". She literally facepalmed and then we both started laughing. We made out (This is the second girl i've kissed). She asked me what I was up for and I said anything. She was shocked when she noticed me heart rate and I just said "I'm kinda the anxious type." So we had sex and it seemed like we both really enjoyed it.
> 
> I was not the most suave, I didn't say anything perfect except for "I really want to please you." She reacted nicely to that. The point is, this is possible. I acted like it wasn't a big deal that i'd never had sex before and we were giggly and open.
> 
> One of the best experiances of my life, yet I don't feel too changed. In fact i'm as lonely as ever. However this was a definite confidence boost and I do feel like i'll take away from it.


My question for a few others & the OP, were you expecting this to cure your SA? I notice you say that you don't feel too changed & say that you're as lonely as ever, even though it's a confidence boost ..were you expecting this to cure your anxiety? Just curious.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> My question for a few others & the OP, were you expecting this to cure your SA? I notice you say that you don't feel too changed & say that you're as lonely as ever, even though it's a confidence boost ..were you expecting this to cure your anxiety? Just curious.


No I was not. I did this knowing I would likely not see her again and build a relationship. I do still feel like i've gained some confidence from this experience but I don't necessarily feel like a new person. I've always wanted sex more for intimacy than self change. Also i'm glad I won't have to wonder what this feels like now. I feel less desperate. Still lonely though. Still get racing thoughts. Still feel inferior to others in my own way. But maybe this will change one day.


----------



## MegaNix (Sep 29, 2014)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> No I was not. I did this knowing I would likely not see her again and build a relationship. I do still feel like i've gained some confidence from this experience but I don't necessarily feel like a new person. I've always wanted sex more for intimacy than self change. Also i'm glad I won't have to wonder what this feels like now. I feel less desperate. Still lonely though. Still get racing thoughts. Still feel inferior to others in my own way. But maybe this will change one day.


I don't think that any experience however profound can change your brain to think differently. Better to change habits slowly and move your comfort zone little by little. But having sex and realizes how it is, can be an eye opener in a "so that's just it?" kind of way. You then realize that sex is only a little aspect of life and you can focus on other things instead of ruminate about you are a virgin.


----------



## Nernef (Nov 21, 2015)

She sounded nice, hope I meet one that puts out so easy one day.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

MegaNix said:


> I don't think that any experience however profound can change your brain to think differently. Better to change habits slowly and move your comfort zone little by little. But having sex and realizes how it is, can be an eye opener in a "so that's just it?" kind of way. You then realize that sex is only a little aspect of life and you can focus on other things instead of ruminate about you are a virgin.


THIS!


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

check the lost and found
or hang up signs on the posts

LOST VIRGINITY


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Hermiter said:


> check the lost and found
> or hang up signs on the posts
> 
> LOST VIRGINITY


I'm not looking for it


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice use of technology--Tinder and Uber.

Will you see her again? Do you like her?


----------



## Section80 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just out of curiosity how long did you last?

My first time, & all the times after have been over pretty quickly. I think my anxiety plays a big part in this. 

Just started taking some ssri's for my anxiety & hopefully help with the premature ejaculation aswell.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it true that Oz chicks don't shave their nether regions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> I was abroad in Australia and arranged a meetup at a girls house. This was through tinder. I took uber. We were watching a show and things escalated. I had my arm stretched out on the couch next to me before she sat down. This was subtle but seemed to help. She asked me what I was thinking and I said "I really want to kiss you but i'm bad at making a move". She literally facepalmed and then we both started laughing. We made out (This is the second girl i've kissed). She asked me what I was up for and I said anything. She was shocked when she noticed me heart rate and I just said "I'm kinda the anxious type." So we had sex and it seemed like we both really enjoyed it.
> 
> I was not the most suave, I didn't say anything perfect except for "I really want to please you." She reacted nicely to that. The point is, this is possible. I acted like it wasn't a big deal that i'd never had sex before and we were giggly and open.
> 
> One of the best experiances of my life, yet I don't feel too changed. In fact i'm as lonely as ever. However this was a definite confidence boost and I do feel like i'll take away from it.


I praise anyone fortunate enough to experience un-paid sex. You're a lucky dude, not many men get sex for free :wink2:


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Nice use of technology--Tinder and Uber.
> 
> Will you see her again? Do you like her?


More than likely not. I'm back in America but you never know. I did like her but I didn't know her long enough to feel attached.



> Just out of curiosity how long did you last?
> 
> My first time, & all the times after have been over pretty quickly. I think my anxiety plays a big part in this.
> 
> Just started taking some ssri's for my anxiety & hopefully help with the premature ejaculation aswell.


I made foreplay last as long as possible. This may get into TMI: I had never "fingered" and I wanted to be sure she was having a good time. I even gave her oral. My goal was to be a generous lover.

I came twice. I pulled out a lot out fear of it being over too soon. I don't know I guess the actual sex was around 10 minutes



> Is it true that Oz chicks don't shave their nether regions?


No. She just had a bit of stubble for lack of a better word



> I praise anyone fortunate enough to experience un-paid sex. You're a lucky dude, not many men get sex for free


Thank you but i'd like to say it wasn't all luck. I went for it


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

hey congrats me too

uhhh Australia as well...

I guess what I've realized is that it's very rare for just 1 experience to change you or your life or your outlook on life or your personality, it's more about how you live your life and your lifestyle if that makes sense... I think anyways. (Day to Day living etc.)

whats going on on the inside, personal issues; they take a lot of time to change in that respect you know, especially in terms of depression and anxiety which can become really overwhelming and almost define you and shape your personality without you even realizing it

emotions come and go as well as confidence it's just the way it is, and personal change is an ever on-going process that slowly happens over time


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

SmartCar said:


> My question for a few others & the OP, were you expecting this to cure your SA? I notice you say that you don't feel too changed & say that you're as lonely as ever, even though it's a confidence boost ..were you expecting this to cure your anxiety? Just curious.


I lost my virginity about 1.5-2 years ago. I met this girl at a show in some bar and it just happened later that night. I felt the same way as OP afterwards. I didnt expect that to cure my SA because it can't happe that easily. It was a great feeling though. For me the big part was that i was actually able to talk to an attractive girl I never met before in a public setting. It deffinetly helped though. Since then I've had sex with 4 other women, 2 of which I dated. The last girl I dated was someone I've had a crush on since 9th grade. So no dont expect losing your virginity to cure your SA but it is a big step in the process I think. I don't even think i cured my SA yet but at least it isnt as much of a problem in my life as it was 2 years ago.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

Section80 said:


> Just out of curiosity how long did you last?
> 
> My first time, & all the times after have been over pretty quickly. I think my anxiety plays a big part in this.
> 
> Just started taking some ssri's for my anxiety & hopefully help with the premature ejaculation aswell.


I sometimes just fire of a couple pratice rounds before if i think I'm gonna have sex with someone later.


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

Big deal.

Someone jabbed it in you or you did to them.

So what.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

BeInTheHereAndNow said:


> Big deal.
> 
> Someone jabbed it in you or you did to them.
> 
> So what.


Don't be so negative man. The accomplishment is more about everything that led up to the jabbing.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Much props dude. Where did you drop the load?


----------

